# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Что такое Malware?

## Lenysi4ka1

Скажите пожалуйста что это за троян Malware и почему мой антивирус и AVZ их не заметили?Я обнаружила эту гадость когда сканировала AdAware. Но она не смогла их удалить.Посоветуйте пожалуйста какую-то программу чтоб бороться с этим.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Malware - это общее название всех вредоносных программ. Что именно и где Адаваря нашла?

----------


## Lenysi4ka1

> Malware - это общее название всех вредоносных программ. Что именно и где Адаваря нашла?


 Первый нашла в: C\WINDOWS\1386\SVCPACK\CDClose.exe - Wi32.Trojan.Ajent
Второй в: C\Program Files\Total Commander\Plugins\wcx\MultiArc\Uha.exe  - Win32.Trojan.BAT

----------


## pig

Проверьте их на virustotal.com. Второй - с очень большой вероятностью ложное срабатывание.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Lenysi4ka1 мой вам совет, порекомендовал бы удалить AdAware, так как программа сама по себе не является чем то полезным. Вреда от нее конечно нет, но и пользы тоже. Есть более качественный софт в этой области чем поделки от лавасофт.

----------


## zerocorporated

> Скажите пожалуйста что это за троян Malware и почему мой антивирус и AVZ их не заметили?Я обнаружила эту гадость когда сканировала AdAware. Но она не смогла их удалить.Посоветуйте пожалуйста какую-то программу чтоб бороться с этим.


На этом форуме есть целый раздел посвященный лечению от Malware. Можете туда обратиться.

----------


## Groft

> Первый нашла в: C\WINDOWS\1386\SVCPACK\CDClose.exe - Wi32.Trojan.Ajent
> Второй в: C\Program Files\Total Commander\Plugins\wcx\MultiArc\Uha.exe  - Win32.Trojan.BAT


Это ложное срабатывание, у меня такой же есть и Ad-Aware рагирует на него :Smiley:

----------

